# Will not draw wax



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

Ray try spraying sugar water onto the foundation (is it wax coated plastic?).


LaRae


----------



## Ray Michaud (Dec 7, 2005)

(is it wax coated plastic?).
No it is wired wax.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Lose the quail feeder and use and inverted bucket. Do not give them the opportunity to draw elsewhere.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you have some good comb cut it out and tie it into empty frames. Remove the top box and the feeder. Don't let them into any empty space you don't want comb in. 

You could put some #8 hardware cloth on top of the inner cover hole and an inverted jar of syrup with holes in the lid on top of that #8 hardware cloth.


----------



## Ray Michaud (Dec 7, 2005)

After reading Michael& Bruce Posts I went out and cleaned up the mess I had. Got all the bees into the bottom box and installed a division board feeder.The weather was not that great, lite rain with 25mph winds,the bees were very gentel. I would like to thank you guys for the help.
Ray


----------

